# I :heart:.........



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

What is your favorite healthy food.  Everyone has one or 2.  You know, the food that even if you didn't live a healthy lifestyle you would still eat this often.

Mine is an apple.  Not just any old apple though because most apples, I really don't like at all.  Paulared Apples are my alltime favorite.  I love them so much that my family spends almost $2.00 per apple just to ship me these apples because I can't get them anywhere besides New England.  They are so juicy, sweet and tart at the same time.    I've had 2 of them today already  http://www.recipetips.com/glossary-term/t--35815/paula-red.asp

My second favorite everyone pretty much knows.........seafood.  I'm not picky there.  If it comes from the sea, I will eat it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Almonds!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, nuts are third on my list  

I know Dante will be shocked if he reads this but I actually do like my apples and seafood better than nuts


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2006)

Sweet Potato, Avocado, Apple, pizza


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

Pizza?    Last I looked at the ingredients, pizza was not a health food.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2006)

I know this sounds stupid - but I love lettuce - romaine, spring greens,,,  after that it HAS to be cucumbers - I can never get enough - they smell so good!!!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 6, 2006)

hmmm...prolly watermelon  if thats ok lol.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Oct 6, 2006)

plums over here when they are in season also an orange


----------



## mamaj (Oct 6, 2006)

Natty PB and cottage cheese and of course oats.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

God I hate natty PB. But I choke it down just the same.


----------



## Phred (Oct 6, 2006)

No. 1 Natty PB and honey on whole grain bread and No. 2 sweet potato with raisins and No. 3 BBQ chicken breast dipped in salsa and No. 4 Jodies PWO shake with yogurt and oatmeal..........


----------



## Phred (Oct 6, 2006)

katt said:


> I know this sounds stupid - but I love lettuce - romaine, spring greens,,,  after that it HAS to be cucumbers - I can never get enough - they smell so good!!!


I like shredded cheese rolled up in lettuce.  Does that count?  Maybe lowfat cheese?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2006)

_So you tried to put smiles in the title of the thread?

 _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2006)

_Favorite healhy food, probably shrimps and fruit. _


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2006)

Natural Peanut butter, apples, almonds, oatmeal (steel cut preferrably), grilled salmon


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Natural Peanut butter, apples, almonds, oatmeal (steel cut preferrably), grilled salmon



I would have thought you might say granola


----------



## MyK (Oct 6, 2006)

sauage rolls and pork rinds!


----------



## assassin (Oct 6, 2006)

skimmed milk / yogurt ........

my second favourite food is smoked salmon  also fish i love all types of fish ,shrimps ,crab ,....d*** you made me feel hungry now.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2006)

I love this for breakfast every morning: oats, blueberries and bananas


----------



## Valias (Oct 7, 2006)

Steak, steak and more steak. Oh and eggs. Eggs may even be more appropriate because i consume alot more eggs than i do steak.


----------



## MACCA (Oct 7, 2006)

I go through fazes of what i like and at this moment its blueberries, bananas, and scottish oats, usually for breakfast all these and some sultanas


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 7, 2006)

cottage cheese
chix tatas
sweet taters


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2006)

what the hell is a chix tatas? A girls cans?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't like anything that's healthy.  I just forced it down my throat and cry.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> what the hell is a chix tatas? A girls cans?


 

LMAO, could be interpreted as such...

chicken breasts


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

Really anything you used to be alive and kicking.

A steak, chicken, seafood, bison.  I could go on, but any dead animal.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm, I'll have to think about this one.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2006)

anyone for ostrich?


----------



## KentDog (Oct 7, 2006)

I really like peaches and have become really accustomed to grilled chicken breasts and natty-pb.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2006)

KentDog said:


> I really like peaches and have become really accustomed to grilled chicken breasts and natty-pb.


together in the same dish???


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2006)

Chicken Breast.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 8, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> together in the same dish???


no, on their own, but peaches with cottage cheese does sound good .


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2006)

how about this: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 package of sugar free/fat free jello pudding, 2 scoops chocolate protein and a dab of water. Throw it in a blender and you have some damn fine pudding treats.


----------

